# Help with raw feeding please !!!!!



## kaisertodd (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok so for the last 3 weeks i have been trawling websites about raw feeding but still unsure on how to start. i bought today chicken carcasses, maryland chicken legs, lamb necks, pigs trotters i am presuming they all come under rmbs . Hearts (mm) and liver for offal. also beef cheeks which i presume are mm. am i right? i am feeding a gsd and a blue heeler x. My gsd is on the skinny side as a fussy eater so today i gave him 50g of liver and 500g of the lambs neck (he weighs 35 kg and is 2years old) he is going to get around 1kg of food a day. i am going to feed them twice a day so what should i feed together the mm with offal or the RMBs. Also what other MM can i get thats not too expensive what do salmon heads come under? any help would be appreciated.

Marie


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

The way I break it up is RMBs in the morning, and MM and OM at night. There are slight variances of course, but that is the general rule that works for me. You have to find out what best fits your schedule. Gabe has to eat his RMBs outside, since it's a little messy, and I find it much nicer to sit outside with him in the mornings. 

It doesn't exactly matter how you group the food, so long as he's getting the proper nutrients between the two meals. Do what's easiest for you.

Now, if this was the first day, he might not take to the liver very well. It's pretty rich. You might want to scale back on the OM until he's adjusted to eating meat and bones. Also, try to limit the number of proteins he's getting until he's adjusted.

With all that said, when he's adjusted to raw eating, you may want to consider adding another OM (kidney, pancreas, etc.) and dividing his intake between that and the liver.

Also, there are meat and bones to salmon heads, but eyes and the like are considered OM.bit 

As for the MM...I finally bit the bullet and bought a meat grinder. I just buy whatever is on sale, or hunter friends can give me, and grind it up. WAY cheaper than buying pre-ground.

You sound like you've done your research, so I think the best advice for you right now is to relax. So long as you've done your homework, you'll be fine. Just...do it. Try things and experiment. I learned far more by trial and error than I did through reading, and it gets easier. I promise.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

kaisertodd said:


> Ok so for the last 3 weeks i have been trawling websites about raw feeding but still unsure on how to start. i bought today chicken carcasses, maryland chicken legs, lamb necks, pigs trotters i am presuming they all come under rmbs .


Yes. Watch the pigs feet (trotters) as they can be very fatter and may cause loose stools.



> Hearts (mm) and liver for offal.


Heart is a muscle meat - not offal (organs). Liver, kidney, brains - those are organs.



> also beef cheeks which i presume are mm. am i right?


Right. 



> i am feeding a gsd and a blue heeler x. My gsd is on the skinny side as a fussy eater so today i gave him 50g of liver and 500g of the lambs neck (he weighs 35 kg and is 2years old) he is going to get around 1kg of food a day.


Need to know the dogs current weights and ages to tell if that is a good amount or not.



> i am going to feed them twice a day so what should i feed together the mm with offal or the RMBs.


It doesn't matter - you can feed any of the three things together.



> Also what other MM can i get thats not too expensive


Depends on where you are located. Goat, pork, fish (fillets), turkey, duck - basically any other meat without bone.



> what do salmon heads come under?


Raw meaty bones (more boney than meaty).


----------



## kaisertodd (Jul 6, 2012)

Right i have cut everything and portioned it out for the two dogs with great help from my 3 kids(they loved bagging it ) now when i have portioned up the lambs necks i have cut some off the large peices for the smaller dog. Now some of the bits i cut off have no bone in them so are they now considered MM?

Also roughly how much do people usually spend i spent $41 aus dollars and i have 16 portions of rmbs for big dog(gsd) and 20 for heeler loads of offal but that does not include any MM which i am trying to find a cheap source for.

thanks

marie


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I spent $300 for 2 dogs and a cat for 6 months. In that 6 months, I'll buy supplements, oils, and probably another case of duck necks for Jax along with a case of turkey breast and some tracheas for treats. So roughly $85 a month for all three animals.


----------

